# Vape Mail and I'm back



## Riyash (16/7/15)

So I'm back after a while on the forum. So excited for my first Vapemail in a long time. Thanks to the team at Egoii for the great service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x (16/7/15)

let us know how it vapes - i'm currently using the evic vt with the titanium coils on the ego one mega


----------



## BhavZ (16/7/15)

Riyash said:


> View attachment 31463
> So I'm back after a while on the forum. So excited for my first Vapemail in a long time. Thanks to the team at Egoii for the great service.


Nice vape mail there buddy

If you don't mind me asking, where did you source your iJust from?


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

Great to see you back. Enjoy the awesome goodies.


----------

